

The Closing Bell - karanr
https://elasticsales.com/blog/2012/07/17/bell/

======
benjaminwootton
The bell reminds me of Pavlovs Dogs
<http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Classical_conditioning>

~~~
slurgfest
Here the bell is a social reinforcement for choices and efforts in making a
sale; it is conditional on something you did. That something was a complex and
extended and learned activity, of the type that few animals other than humans
ever exhibit. It shows appreciation and provides an occasion for positive
interactions.

This is a far cry from a predictive signal which causes a relatively simple
physiological response to occur earlier than it would otherwise, in
preparation for some uncontrollable condition.

(Yes, I know I am a very humorless and literal person.)

